# Graeme Gow bitten by Death adder !



## NCHERPS (May 15, 2005)

Here's the full story : http://www.ntnews.news.com.au/common/story_page/0,7034,15292479%5E13569,00.html


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 15, 2005)

cant afford to relax that grip,,200 times!!! :shock: 
i bet they wernt all death adders lol
hope he makes a full recovery


----------



## instar (May 16, 2005)

Hope he recovers ok! Graeme Gow was the first herper I read before I got into herps. Ledgend.


----------



## AGAMIDAE (May 16, 2005)

The 64-year-old herpetologist has been bitten more than 200 times in the past 40 years. But he said it was only the fifth time he had to be given antivenom after being bitten.


more like stuffed up 200 times...


----------



## Hickson (May 16, 2005)

*Re: RE: Graeme Gow bitten by Death adder !*



instar said:


> Hope he recovers ok! Graeme Gow was the first herper I read before I got into herps. Ledgend.



My first two snake books were both by Graeme, bought back in the '70's. And a couple of years back I helped him catch a couple of adders on the Carpentaria Highway (by helped I mean I was driving, he did the catching as I wasn't licenced to collect in the NT). An unusual sight to see this little old guy running down the highway in thongs and pinning the adders with a Dolphin torch - it was a last minute, spur of the moment thing we did after dinner.

And Marc - I used to work with journalists; the ' bitten more than 200 times' would include non-venomous species too. But it wouldn't sound as impressive if they printed that.



Hix


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 16, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Graeme Gow bitten by Death adder !*

i thought it must include nonven bites hix..gow is a legend in my opinion..
i rate him with cogger,,,both have produced invaluable herp bibles
i reckon ive taken close to 100 bites,only one venemous though..no biggy,,the docs at frankston said my chances of getting arthritis are greatly reduced because of the snakebite,,sounds like rubbish to me
waut and see i spose,lol


----------



## bigguy (May 16, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Graeme Gow bitten by Death adder !*

Hix,

Graeme's 200 bites do not include non venomous species. All from hots. I have witnessed at least 5 bites while I was with him.


----------



## Menagerie (May 16, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Graeme Gow bitten by Death adder !*

Is that being careless Bob? Or just sheer bad luck?


----------



## alexr (May 16, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Graeme Gow bitten by Death adder !*



> only one venemous though


What bit you Ssssnakeman? Did you need antivenom. Do you have any pictures of the bite aftewards?


----------



## moosenoose (May 16, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Graeme Gow bitten by Death adder !*



ssssnakeman said:


> the docs at frankston said my chances of getting arthritis are greatly reduced because of the snakebite,,sounds like rubbish to me
> waut and see i spose,lol



I've actually heard this as well Barry. 

I know where I'll be if I end up getting chronic arthritis! :lol: You'll see me hobbling aimlessly around in my shorts, barefooted and sporting a tank top in amonst the chest high grassy areas around the local rivers and streams :lol: :lol: Hehehehe I might invest in one of those emergency response beckons in case I get hit by about 10 of em - might need helicopter assistance :wink:


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 16, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Graeme Gow bitten by Death adder !*

i was 17 y/o..red belly black snake,,barmah forest,,i didnt getto echucha hospitol for about five hours as i got disoriented and stumbled around the forest lost, until i got back to the camp where i was driven to echucha ,,i was in hospitol for a day or so,,i dont think i recieved any antivenom,,it was twenty years ago plus
thats the scariest part
baz


----------



## bigguy (May 16, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Graeme Gow bitten by Death adder !*

Sssnakeman, I have had my share of hot bites, most from carelessness, and I can tell you I now have arthritis.

I also have some other effects attributed to the bites. Allergic to any form of alcohol, even light beer, cronic fatigue syndrome, slower matabolism causing large weight gain, and now type 2 diabetis from the weight gain. End result I do not recomend getting bitten.


----------



## Menagerie (May 16, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Graeme Gow bitten by Death adder !*

Wow  almost enough to put you off venomous species isn't it?


----------



## AGAMIDAE (May 16, 2005)

*Re: RE: Graeme Gow bitten by Death adder !*



Hix said:


> instar said:
> 
> 
> > Hope
> ...


----------



## AGAMIDAE (May 16, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Graeme Gow bitten by Death adder !*

oh yes and I have witnessed two of them....

I have made one stuff up in my life with snakes and I tell you spending a week in hospital is no fun...kinda puts you off from being bitten.....no proud of that fact


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Graeme Gow bitten by Death adder !*



bigguy said:


> Sssnakeman, I have had my share of hot bites, most from carelessness, and I can tell you I now have arthritis.
> 
> I also have some other effects attributed to the bites. Allergic to any form of alcohol, even light beer, cronic fatigue syndrome, slower matabolism causing large weight gain, and now type 2 diabetis from the weight gain. End result I do not recomend getting bitten.



Sounds like you might need someone to take over the business soon bigguy??


----------



## salebrosus (May 16, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Graeme Gow bitten by Death adder !*

Somone told me a venomous bite can affect fertility- i'll pass on being bitten altogether thanks

Simone.


----------



## bigguy (May 16, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Graeme Gow bitten by Death adder !*

Simone

Thats definately not true. Snake bites will not make you infertile, but your kids may be born venomous.


----------



## Hickson (May 16, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Graeme Gow bitten by Death adder !*



bigguy said:


> Simone
> 
> Thats definately not true. Snake bites will not make you infertile, but your kids may be born venomous.


That probably explains what happened in Macquarie Fields last month! 

And I'll stand corrected about the bites including non-venomous species, I was assuming that an average of more than 5 venomous bites a year for 40 years was a bit extreme!



Hix


----------



## Kenshin (May 16, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Graeme Gow bitten by Death adder !*



bigguy said:


> Simone
> 
> Thats definately not true. Snake bites will not make you infertile, but your kids may be born venomous.



ahhh so thats whats wrong with me ex!!!!!!


----------



## AGAMIDAE (May 16, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Graeme Gow bitten by Death adder !*

[/quote]
And I'll stand corrected about the bites including non-venomous species, I was assuming that an average of more than 5 venomous bites a year for 40 years was a bit extreme!



Hix[/quote]


It is....extreme...G.G has even been on the show Ripply's Believe it or not...for surviving all those bites....


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 16, 2005)

> Sssnakeman, I have had my share of hot bites, most from carelessness, and I can tell you I now have arthritis.


so we have burst a nother bubble,,another urban myth..busted??


----------

